# I just bought this at HomeGoods, what do you think it is?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't resist this little painting. My friend found it for me while we were shopping at HomeGoods for a staging. I thought it was too cute. The artist has a beautiful style. My photo is not at all picking up the incredible detail and clarity of the picture.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love that picture, We don't have a HomeGoods close, but Ann always has the cutest things from there.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just looked it up because you cannot imagine the beauty of this little piece of art. The artist is Robert McClintock. Take a look at the gallery on his website. http://robertmcclintock.com/galleries/dogs He also does commissioned pieces. I would love to get one someday but clearly it will down the road when business is booming or I win the Lottery. What an incredible gift he has.

BTW, they're calling it a shih tzu, but it looks way more havie to me.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

So cute! I want one!! I don't care if they call it a shih tzu, it looks just like Lola!

Is yours a canvas giclee, was the price the same as homegoods as the artist's website?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

too cute! its way cuter than a shih tzu


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

So cute Geri!

Kinda looks like a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (what a mouthful!) to me. What do you think??

View attachment 27880


View attachment 27881


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't seen that at HomeGoods but you can bet I'll be looking next time I go! Very cute. Don't you love their prices?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sure it's a Shih Tzu. The muzzle is shorter and the eyes different than a Hav's. Still very, very good!

That Rott on the first page of the artist's site is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

It's so adorable! I don't think Alan and I can have any more dog art in our apartment (currently every room has a piece of dog art), but maybe someday


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How much was it on his website? It appears to be a 12x16 canvas something or other. I'm not sure what they mean about ". . . embellished." I paid $14.99. Gotta love HomeGoods. 

You should see the things I bought for the house I'm staging. I'm so excited. I got a piece of art that really makes a statement and it was $59. I bought two ottomans to use as extra seating for the living room ($59/ea). I bought a zebra parsons style table with nailhead trim for $129. They should have me do a commercial for that store. I love, love, love it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

michi715 said:


> It's so adorable! I don't think Alan and I can have any more dog art in our apartment (currently every room has a piece of dog art), but maybe someday


You just need a bigger place.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I'm sure it's a Shih Tzu. The muzzle is shorter and the eyes different than a Hav's. Still very, very good!
> 
> That Rott on the first page of the artist's site is gorgeous!!!!


Marj, it says shih tzu but it doesn't look like one to me. The mouth looks more havie and the eyes look very havie to me. Whatever it is, I love it. He's an incredible artist.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I just looked it up because you cannot imagine the beauty of this little piece of art. The artist is Robert McClintock. Take a look at the gallery on his website. http://robertmcclintock.com/galleries/dogs He also does commissioned pieces. I would love to get one someday but clearly it will down the road when business is booming or I win the Lottery. What an incredible gift he has.
> 
> BTW, they're calling it a shih tzu, but it looks way more havie to me.


I just went to his site, clicked on his May 2009 exhibit and came upon a painting of Jasmine, one of Michael Vick's pit bulls who was saved and placed in a forever home. She was on the cover of Sports Illustrated, Sweet Jasmine. Her story was 5 pages long. This site is wonderful, take some time looking through all of it. Thanks for sharing Geri!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann has made me addicted to that store as well. I have bought several leashes from there (great ones for $3.99-$6.99), the petflys bag, coats, etc. 

I would also guess shih tzu and now I will have to look for that cause it would make a great present for my in laws and their shih tzu!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We went there last weekend, I made Gavin go with me and told him he had to pay attention and couldn't have his iPhone out. :biggrin1: I only got a few things, an Easter pillow and some Moose Munch for Gavin since he didn't take out the phone!

They have great deals on dog toys that I buy a lot, cute little dog accessories too.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Geri, very cute!!!

An "embellished" print will usually mean that they have painted over the printed canvas.

I bought the cutest dog bowl set there yesterday. Double little stainless steel bowls set in a short little wood base with shabby chic type wood decorations on it. I bought white, but they had it in soft pink, green, blue, black, brown, etc. Every single person in line commented how cute it was, plus the girl at check out. I love that store!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Geri, very cute!!!
> 
> An "embellished" print will usually mean that they have painted over the printed canvas.
> 
> I bought the cutest dog bowl set there yesterday. Double little stainless steel bowls set in a short little wood base with shabby chic type wood decorations on it. I bought white, but they had it in soft pink, green, blue, black, brown, etc. Every single person in line commented how cute it was, plus the girl at check out. I love that store!!!!


That's funny. I picked up that bowl set a couple of weeks ago and made myself put it back. I loved it. It came in two different heights and I had the light blue one in my cart. I just thought it would be difficult to make it work in my house with the troops.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

awww...that's cute! to me, it looks like a shih tzu.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Thats adorable Geri! Now we just need to see pics of the staged house with all your 'finds'!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Love it!
Why, or Why do I live in the middle of Nebraska again?
No HomeGoods stores here....


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Geri, I bought the short one- both of my dogs were scared of it at first. It was so funny to watch them Anyway, neither wants to eat out of it, but they'll drink water so I'm using both bowls for water. That might work for your three!! See, I can spend more of your money!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Renee said:


> Love it!
> Why, or Why do I live in the middle of Nebraska again?
> No HomeGoods stores here....


When my son moved to Scottsdale, the first thing I did was check out HomeGoods locations. They have a number of them. The kids are trying to talk me into moving there. Couldn't even consider it if there was none. ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Thats adorable Geri! Now we just need to see pics of the staged house with all your 'finds'!


I'll take photos tonight when I go back to do some of the accessories. Furniture arrived this morning. It's astounding the difference a staging makes. I wish I were independently wealthy. I *love* the decorating stuff. It's just costing me a fortune because I want it to look just right. Being a perfectionist creates issues.

I'll post the photos later.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Geri, I bought the short one- both of my dogs were scared of it at first. It was so funny to watch them Anyway, neither wants to eat out of it, but they'll drink water so I'm using both bowls for water. That might work for your three!! See, I can spend more of your money!!


Much as I appreciate your generosity Jocelyn, I need no help spending money. My mother must be looking down on me, shaking her head. Whenever I told her what a great sale I got and how much money I saved she would say, "you'll save yourself into the poor house." ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...I like his work alot! I love the springer painting...looks like my Bentley. And bummer. No HomeGoods store within a 100 mile radius of me


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

None here, either. I don't think there's one in the whole state. I don't believe I've seen one in Idaho, either. Bummer! I'd love to go browse!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Renee said:


> Love it!
> Why, or Why do I live in the middle of Nebraska again?
> No HomeGoods stores here....


And I'm in Iowa... nearest bigger city is about 2 hours away and all they have are TJMaxx. (TJMaxx and HomeGoods are some company.) I used to fly home to San Antonio about 3 times a year and the first thing my mom and would do is head to HomeGoods! LOVE that store.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The closest one to me is two hours away! It's probably a good thing or I would be saving us into the poor house, too!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, while I was visiting with Sir Winston, my ganddaughter spotted this very picture in Target and yelled....It's Sir Winston...so I guess it does look like a Shih Tzu! of course I bought it...14.99...so happy with it, the colors are beautiful. can't wait to try and paint one of Sir Winston, but sure it won't be this good!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Enjoy it Flynn. I love Robert McClintock's work. He's a genius in capturing these animals.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Too cute! No HomeGoods store here! Probably a good thing.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuckyOne said:


> Too cute! No HomeGoods store here! Probably a good thing.


I got it at Target!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw it also at Homegoods it is beautiful


----------

